# Orley woodstove info/Model



## primus (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi all,
I am new to your site and have been enjoying learning about wood stoves and burning wood. I am hoping somebody here could tell me about this old Orley wood stove I plan on using as a firebox for a barbecue smoker project. I bought it from a used tools shop here in Santa Cruz and it is in near perfect condition and has seen little use. I had it bead blasted and gave it a coat of high temp paint. What I know so far is that these things are built like tanks and put out a lot of heat.
Hoping someone could tell me what model/year it is? and also if I will be ruining something that is vintage/collectible. From what I have read most people think these things are ugly but my fiance and I both love it'


----------



## begreen (Aug 24, 2013)

It is a tank and yes, they really heat, while eating a lot of wood in the process. Basically it's a welded steel barrel stove. They are pretty common, usually with a window to see the burn. There's no antique value that I know of. Check with your local authority to see if this stove is still permissible to burn in CA. In OR and WA it is not.


----------



## primus (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi Begreen, I will be burning this stove outside as the firebox for an Offset BBQ Smoker. The idea is to get the smoke  and heat out of the wood stove and into the cook chamber.. If you look at the second pic you can see the compressor tank that stove will be attached to.


----------



## primus (Aug 24, 2013)

I also wanted to ask if I need to put in a bottom grate or firebrick to burn the wood on?


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 24, 2013)

For a smoker a low grate would be a good idea. That sucker should make a great firebox for a smoker. A little classier than my redneck meat smoker.


----------



## primus (Aug 24, 2013)

BrotherBart that smoker is awesome! I passed up a free fireproof file cabinet awhile back and now I am kicking myself!
My Orley has a baffle in front of the chimney outlet and I am wondering if I will need to cut it out for better heat flow?


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 25, 2013)

Leave the baffle in. It will hold down flame getting into the smoker box.


----------

